# posting pictures



## steiny8 (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry if this is covered somewhere, but i'm new here. When i tried to post pics, i was told my post was held for monitoring since i'm new. is that normal? how long are they held?


----------



## larrym (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, as a new member, your first pic is held for a little bit. It will show up soon, no worries. And welcome to SMF, lot of good and fun information here.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

Go to the top of this page and click Wiki, search for Cowgirls posting instructional.down close to the last number of the list.


----------



## steiny8 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 25, 2011)

yea they just like to make sure your fist pics are only food porn. lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 25, 2011)

got your pictures approved


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2011)

The site is set up to hold the first few pics and several other things for Moderator approval to help us from getting a bunch of spam. The only thing is it catches our good new members as well as the spammers. Sorry for the inconvenience but without this step the site would be spam haven


----------



## steiny8 (Sep 26, 2011)

no problem. I just wanted to make sure I was doing it right. The pics are up!


----------

